# Powder Ridge, CT?



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone been to Powder Ridge in Middlefield, CT this season yet? Looking for a place close to southern CT to go to during the week to practice in the park and that has some easier boxes/rails for the gf to learn on.


----------



## FaceplantMaster (Aug 27, 2013)

I went to Powder Ridge last month where it wasn't really completely open yet and at night. Well first for the bad part. This place is really not beginner friendly since the lifts are crazy fast and if you're not over 6 ft tall, you're gonna have to jump off the lifts cause they're so high. This place also did a lot of damage on my board, but that could be more my problem as I ran into the ski racing area. There's also no signs on how difficult a trail is. Also there was this trail with a weird crevasse where I had to go flat out through or I think I would've gotten stuck.

Now the good parts of this place. The ski lifts are actually very nice once you get on them since they're like wooden benches and the fact that they go so fast can also be a plus cause you get to the top faster. This place seems very oriented for park riding so from what I saw, there are quite a few options for park riding. There is one building that has everything from buying lift tickets to getting rentals to getting food, so it's not much of a hassle. Finally the best part I think of this place is the bonfires at night, nothing like chilling on one of the chairs around the bonfire when you're tired and waiting for your friend.

Overall I thought it was a pretty good place with rough edges here and there, but this was when the place was like 25% open and lift tickets were half off so i dont know how it might be now. Anyways, if you plan to go, remember to bring helmets, they're mandatory here. And of course have fun


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

thanks so much for the heads up. i think i'll check it out this week


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Haven't been to powder ridge in 6 years! I would recommend anywhere in CT except Mt Southington. Southington is just a bunch of little unsupervised thieving rat kids running around everywhere.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

Bertieman said:


> Haven't been to powder ridge in 6 years! I would recommend anywhere in CT except Mt Southington. Southington is just a bunch of little unsupervised thieving rat kids running around everywhere.


lol......all i'm really interested in is the park. Southington's park is pretty good. mostly streetstyle features but wish there were some easier boxes to learn new tricks on though. 
thanks on the heads up on the thieving part..i'll make sure i lock up my board


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

kev711 said:


> Has anyone been to Powder Ridge in Middlefield, CT this season yet? Looking for a place close to southern CT to go to during the week to practice in the park and that has some easier boxes/rails for the gf to learn on.


It's like 400'. Why bother? Come to my back yard...I'll take your $60 to slide down the hill.

I can't see anything in CT worth the money. Sundown used to be fun until this year when they thought they were a serious mountain and started charging nearly $60. Fuck that. The difference in gas money alone will get you to a real mountain.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Ski sundown is a bit further from you, but that place has some nice small jumps and rails all along a green run (and 1 box that I know of). 30 mins past ski sundown is berkshire east, which I've been going to quite a bit. Berkshire east has a nice small section for jumps, rails and a box. Good luck!


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

surfinsnow said:


> It's like 400'. Why bother? Come to my back yard...I'll take your $60 to slide down the hill.
> 
> I can't see anything in CT worth the money. Sundown used to be fun until this year when they thought they were a serious mountain and started charging nearly $60. Fuck that. The difference in gas money alone will get you to a real mountain.


Precisely. I went to southington once and I'm never going back. I've been hounding sundown for a student ID discount and they said they may implement that next season.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

surfinsnow said:


> It's like 400'. Why bother? Come to my back yard...I'll take your $60 to slide down the hill.
> 
> I can't see anything in CT worth the money. Sundown used to be fun until this year when they thought they were a serious mountain and started charging nearly $60. Fuck that. The difference in gas money alone will get you to a real mountain.


most of the places in Ct offer some ok deals on either 2hr or early weekday lift tickets. i'm a nurse and work second shift so i'm just looking for a close park i can practice on during the week before i go into work. I have every sunday and monday off of work so I'm at Mt.Snow's Carinthia every monday riding with my buddies that work there


----------



## FaceplantMaster (Aug 27, 2013)

Hmm... all this hate about southington is weird, me and my friends go there all the time, and twice we had our stuff returned when we accidentally dropped it. The first one was a phone and second one a wallet with everything still inside. I dont know about boards though but we never got ours stolen and all our boards were bought new, though we pretty much trashed them by now. Never been to Ski Sundown btw but with the distance I have to drive there, might as well hit wachusett.


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

So I went to Powder Ridge today and it wasn't that bad. It took me about 30min to get there and even though kids weren't in school, it was empty. 
It's a good place to learn to hit the park. Every feature was a ride on and different size jumps BUT there must be no park crew because nothing was groomed. I actually wanted to ask for a shovel to fix the features I wanted to hit. I took off my snowboard and used it to fix some of the ramps and landings..lol

A couple crazy things about the place were that there was no restroom inside the so called lodge. The restrooms were outside in a huge port-a-potty kind of thing. There really wasn't anyplace to change or sit and eat. There was a little place to sit in the rental building with benches but no tables.


----------



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

kev711 said:


> So I went to Powder Ridge today and it wasn't that bad. It took mexperience than mr hah! 30min to get there and even though kids weren't in school, it was empty.
> It's a good place to learn to hit the park. Every feature was a ride on and different size jumps BUT there must be no park crew because nothing was groomed. I actually wanted to ask for a shovel to fix the features I wanted to hit. I took off my snowboard and used it to fix some of the ramps and landings..lol
> 
> A couple crazy things about the place were that there was no restroom inside the so called lodge. The restrooms were outside in a huge port-a-potty kind of thing. There really wasn't anyplace to change or sit and eat. There was a little place to sit in the rental building with benches but no tables.


Like the dude said on the last page, its definitely over priced. Glad you had a better experience than me hah!


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

yea...it shouldn't have been $32 for 2hr ticket


----------

